# PAPR with a beard?



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

After reading Pentz's web page, I think I wised up. I am looking into a better respirator than what I have, and am wondering if a PAPR setup is the answer. My present, passive-air respirator works OK, as I can detect flexing in the mask when I inhale and exhale. It's one that fits over my nose and mouth and has interchangeable filters. As I have a short-trimmed beard, that flexing is surely not what it really could be without a beard. I am NOT shaving every day, P,EOS. The question is: Do any of these PAPR's with a full-face mask, including eye shield, seal any better than what I have, or should I look at the hoods that cinch up around the neck, or at least tuck under a shirt, etc? Thanks. john


----------



## Okbowhunter (Apr 5, 2018)

Both types will have positive air pressure in the mask\hood if it is the type that blows contineous air. If you have facial hair that interferes with the seal you will not get a good seal with any tight fitting respirator. My question would be what are you exposed to that requires a respirator? The reason why I ask is that you should do your home work on the cartridge selection because you need to match the cartridge to the contaminant. Are you spraying paint, primer, organic solvents, wood dust or some combination? How much are you spraying? Are you using a booth or outside?
Take a close look the rating of the face shield which should be ANSI Z87 for eye protection.

I wood look at all my respiratory hazards and contact a local safety supply company and get a respirator from them.


----------



## Klondikecraftsman (Apr 4, 2018)

If you are dealing with nuisance dust and not toxic particles a PAPR with a full face mask is the answer. The seal isn't critical as the mask is pushing air out so nothing is coming in. They are designed to generate positive pressure that is higher than you could possible breath. Something to consider around models; if you will be needing to go to a cartridge for organic vapour or something other than nuissance dust, you have to ensure you have a model that allows it. The 3M TR-300 will ONLY do nuissance dust.


----------



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks for the info! i am concerned about less than 2.5 micron dust and occasional finishing fumes. i will definitely be getting one that will deal with both. i spoke today w/ a friend who has a PAPR and a short beard, too, and his works fine. the battery pack is a bit of a pita, but there's no way around it. john


----------



## Klondikecraftsman (Apr 4, 2018)

If it is hot when you work that breeze on your face makes the battery pack well worth it.
My PAPR has an auto darkening welding mask. They are excellent.


----------



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks for the info. heat is not generally a problem here, esp in a closed shop, but it can get pretty warm now and then. i have seen those papr welding masks, but like the ordinary welding masks, i would never use an auto-darkening lens for welding. nothing travels faster than light, so there is no way you can avoid getting a bit of a zap to your eye every time you strike an arc. the convenience of being able to see more than 4 square inches in front of you has its appeal, though.


----------

